# OAA Annual General Meeting



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Just got back...

No major news to report.

Elections:
VP Admin - Only 1 nomination - Bruce Savage will continue
Secretary/Treasurer - Election - Kelly Chambers won in a vote over Sue Olsen
VP - Tournaments - Only 1 nomination - Andy Craig will continue

We have a new VP Marketing, Mark Redmond, who just started the position less than 2 weeks ago.

2015 Tournaments:
3D - Algoma
Field - Lambton-Kent
Target - No bid
2nd leg Triple Crown - Pioneer
3rd leg Triple Crown - Flying Feathers

Membership and shooting fees:
Will be going up slightly due to requirement to charge HST - not the OAA's fault for this.

New Business:
OAA will set up a Rules Committee to look into rule changes. Need volunteers to be on it.

Membership breakdown:
Some numbers were presented based on the membership application form info provided. 460 of 1066 individual members provided info.
212 compound, 172 recurve, 21 traditional, 47 a mix of types
The numbers are subject to different interpretations, but to me the report indicates that:
236 shoot target and field, but no 3D
69 shoot 3D, but no target and field
139 shoot 3d, target and field.
A small number shoot trad in the 3 areas.

No discussion whatsoever on the issue of funding archers in different disciplines.

That's about it.

One thing I observed from the 50 or so people there (including the Board of Directors), is that all but maybe 4 were visibly over 40 years old, and most were 50+. 3 of these under 40s were Board members.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

So I'm guessing the ones that make the most noise on here where not present?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Other than me, I think not. Some people whom I don't know by sight or real name may have been there, but there was no discussion on the "big" topic.

Long way to go for many, and it's really not the best place to discuss issues like that anyways. This is why we're going to have a "rules committee" who will take input on various topics and make recommendations to the Board and AGM for final decisions. Future AGMs should maybe include an optional hour or two "pre-meeting" open discussion forum to come up with some directions for the Board and Committees to proceed with in the coming year..

One thing I forgot to mention: The complete update of the OAA rulebook is ongoing and is expected to be finished by "the end of the first quarter of 2014" as per Mr President.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Were there any amendments to bow classes at all? There was talk of changing the RU class rules.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

As far as I have been told the AC classes for BH divisions will be the same for the OAA as well, so AC's RU class will be OAA's RU class for 2014


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No specific motions on rules.

The only votes required (other than routine unanimous rubber-stamp procedurals like accepting minutes and such) were for the Secretary/Treasurer position, 2015 3Ds (Algoma won over Sault N), and the date & location of the 2014 AGM (Same place, same weekend).


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

FiFi said:


> As far as I have been told the AC classes for BH divisions will be the same for the OAA as well, so AC's RU class will be OAA's RU class for 2014


Damn, no OAA tournaments for me again next year, oh well


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No reason not to shoot - you can enter _*any*_ division that allows your stuff.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> No reason not to shoot - you can enter _*any*_ division that allows your stuff.


I get that but I like to compete not chase compounds. No big deal, at least it means I don't have to go to Windsor so there's always a bright side


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'd like to compete too, not chase Perkins, Trillus and Fagan. But we can't have everything.  It's good to just get out and shoot and try to beat your own goal.

I wish everyone could be accommodated, but it doesn't make sense to have a class for every possible combination of equipment in all ages and both genders. I've been to events where medals were handed out in 40 categories, and probably 5 people _*didn't*_ get an award of some sort.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Bigjono said:


> I get that but I like to compete not chase compounds. No big deal, at least it means I don't have to go to Windsor so there's always a bright side


Problem with Windsor?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> I'd like to compete too, not chase Perkins, Trillus and Fagan. But we can't have everything.  It's good to just get out and shoot and try to beat your own goal.
> 
> I wish everyone could be accommodated, but it doesn't make sense to have a class for every possible combination of equipment in all ages and both genders. I've been to events where medals were handed out in 40 categories, and probably 5 people _*didn't*_ get an award of some sort.


I fully understand that. I hoped the OAA would match the RU class to the iBO rules but didn't expect it and never expected to be accommodated. I often get forced to shoot in compound classes so I'm used to it but if I'm going to have to join a federation, pay a high entry fee and drive down to Windsor for 2 days, I would only do it to shoot in a strong RU class not be forced into a weak CU class that's all.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Problem with Windsor?


No, not as long as I'm only passing through


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Bigjono said:


> No, not as long as I'm only passing through


I do hope you will stop long enough to shoot the first leg next year......................:darkbeer:

A lot of good people going to be working hard to make all enjoy two days of competition.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

GenesisAlpha said:


> I do hope you will stop long enough to shoot the first leg next year......................:darkbeer:
> 
> A lot of good people going to be working hard to make all enjoy two days of competition.


Lol, I would love to, joking aside my work takes me to Windsor quite a bit but unless I change my shooting class for next year I will give it a miss again


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Was my first AGM and I was shocked on a number of fronts, the issues that I see for many things in archery for Ontario not even discussed, issues many on here have voiced. Fiscal position is not where I thought it would be for this org. and the numbers for membership do not show the numbers of archers (in Ontario) that we need to get on board to be a strong voice for all archers in this province. Lots of opportunity to open new doors that I thought would come up but did not, but we do have a president that is open to those ideas.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Back when I was still in the UK I shot NFAS 3D. Every club hosting an NFAS shoot had to be an NFAS club, every shooter who shot at those clubs or in the open shoots had to be an NFAS member. Membership is cheap enough that no one complained so why couldn't that work here?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I think that we need to look at the relationship that the clubs have to the OAA so that the Club members see a benefit to becoming and keeping up membership. That has to cross all forums of archery. Some clubs have a more hunting 3D membership while others have a more traditional paper target membership. Basically we pay the club membership for the insurance if needed and the shoot dates in the book. I did hear the SCI come up today in a conversation. There is a whole different structure to how they operate and gain needed funds to support their orgs. functions. 1 hour is not enough to air all the possibilities. We need regional meetings and then have the content of those meeting brought to the provincial org. Then the provincial arm has to show the work they do on the ideas in an open forum. Results and motions then to the AGM. People need to see their dollars are at work in their areas of concern.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Membership in NFAS 20 pounds sterling for adult. That's not too bad. That converts to $33.80 Canadian today. OAA membership is $55 starting this year. What are the comparisons Bigjono? Does NFAS membership include Insurance for each member and or clubs? Do they publish a tournament directory or some sort of book? I have looked on their site and can't find the answers. However, I think there would be a huge uproar if shoot organizers insisted on shooters having an OAA membership.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> Back when I was still in the UK I shot NFAS 3D. Every club hosting an NFAS shoot had to be an NFAS club, every shooter who shot at those clubs or in the open shoots had to be an NFAS member. Membership is cheap enough that no one complained so why couldn't that work here?


We actually once tried requiring that all members of OAA clubs also be OAA members. Failed miserably.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

araz2114 said:


> Membership in NFAS 20 pounds sterling for adult. That's not too bad. That converts to $33.80 Canadian today. OAA membership is $55 starting this year. What are the comparisons Bigjono? Does NFAS membership include Insurance for each member and or clubs? Do they publish a tournament directory or some sort of book? I have looked on their site and can't find the answers. However, I think there would be a huge uproar if shoot organizers insisted on shooters having an OAA membership.


They have a monthly magazine either hard copy or electronic that contains shoot dates and results/reports/photos/stories etc, membership does include insurance yes. They are only a 3D federation so don't have all the other stuff to worry about though.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just wondering I thought joe florent hat sent a recommendation for 12 inch stab in ru class for rule change was this not brought up...and sent to oaa in proper time frame to be tabled at this meeting or I could be wrong..as joe and I discussed and talked to mike at 3-d nationals at York this summer ....what happened with it ....??????


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

There was no mention of it that I can remember but they are going to look at a rules committee for all of the different divisions each with people who know what they are doing. It is a positive step forward to assure the issues like you raised do not get lost. I raised the K50 issue as looking back it was a trial division (from what I read) but looking at the minutes from 2012 and from the president it was set in stone as of last AGM. In retrospect they okayed a division before all T's were crossed and that is not the way things should go. We should make sure all of the fine points are on the table with rules before we okay anything, its called lack of visibility and is the best way to get to lack of trust. Ted I did get there about 15 minutes late (Milton has changed in the last 20 years) so I am not sure if it was raised then.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Stash brought up a great point about age in the room. There should be a major drive to find ways to get youth involved in the many areas of the OAA, but it need to be talked about.............................again it is time to put the zone directors to work and working to build (rebuild) the OAA from the ground up.


----------



## meleemark (Nov 29, 2011)

Good to meet you yesterday Stash (Stan right?) and great synapsis on the meeting, I can't think of anything you didn't capture. I hope you included me in your count of under 40s (I'm only 38!!! =D) but doing a rough count in my head, I don't think you did...


Great point raised and reinforced by GenesisAlpha around age of membership and the OAA has already taken (e.g. Facebook presence) steps to raise awareness of archery in Ontario to the "Millenniums". Social media will be one of my OAA focuses (foci?) for the next year. With the increase in popularity archery has gotten through the various media channels, the OAA needs to continue to make our presence known to the future generations, in the venues they frequent. 

Cheers,
Mark
OAA Marketing





Stash said:


> Just got back...
> 
> No major news to report.
> 
> ...





GenesisAlpha said:


> Stash brought up a great point about age in the room. There should be a major drive to find ways to get youth involved in the many areas of the OAA, but it need to be talked about.............................again it is time to put the zone directors to work and working to build (rebuild) the OAA from the ground up.


----------

